# any ideas on seals to change



## SouthDakotaA6 (Apr 27, 2009)

so i have a 01 a6 i am replacing the turbos and timing belt any seals or anything else i should change while i have the motor out?


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: any ideas on seals to change (SouthDakotaA6)*

I've heard cam seals can go. I bought some just in case, but mine looked fine. Apparently if its a hot climate, they are more likely to dry up and start leaking.


----------



## SouthDakotaA6 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: any ideas on seals to change (BennyB)*

where did you buy those at online or at a auto parts store?


----------

